# What is your toughest ASA target to judge



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Black standing bear.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

the stupid coyote....lol


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

chocolate or cinnamon bear. Shoot it way short anyways and then can't ever make myself hold high enough.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I only have trouble with the ones that look like wild animals.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

carlosii said:


> I only have trouble with the ones that look like wild animals.


 +1 All of the targets, guess that is why I shoot known!


----------



## MBNC60x (Apr 12, 2004)

The top three on my hate list. Even if I judge them good, I figure out a way to screw them up. LOL

1) Antelope
2) Bedded Buck
3) Impala


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

1) Leopard
2) Blesbok


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Javalina


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Black standing bear


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

any on the first half, once they give me the yardage...my yardage is good.
Watrhog


----------



## gevans (Mar 1, 2004)

Javelina! Always under judge it!


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

bigcountry24 said:


> black standing bear


+1.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Up or down hill (insert Target____________!)


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

dont like the blesbuck, what class you shoot DB


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

None, I shoot in the K45 now!!!!!

When I shot unknown, I absolutely hated judging the corsican devil thingy......I always shot it hot, way hot. I always overjudge the distance on that one for some reason.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

#1 Standing bear....always get the big eye on it

#2 Fallow deer....all those spots would seem to help finding a place to hold but they all look different thru the binocs than they do with my eyes. Usually under judge this one.

#3 Warthog....over judge it and blow out the top. The few times I dont I pull rearward where the 5 line is closer to the 10 than any other target I can think of.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Whichever I'm standing in front of at any given moment!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I seem to have a little trouble judging the little feeding deer and the corsican ram if they are past 40 yds.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

I hate anything with spots, I always aim at the wrong spot !


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

There isnt one target that gives me trouble on yardage. Its the way there set that can cause me trouble in getting my yardage. The one target i hate to shoot first on is the standing black bear. I have a hard time picking a spot to aim.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

keyman said:


> chocolate or cinnamon bear. Shoot it way short anyways and then can't ever make myself hold high enough.


wart hawg and mt lion ukey::angry::***:


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

The smaller sized deer always screw with me. I always seem to shoot high because I think they are farther. But Im getting better.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

*freakin....*

I hate that freakin fallow deer! Its eats my breakfast everytime i shoot it!


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Never liked the Chamois Target or the Alligator!!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

mine would have to be the walking bear


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I've struggled with the Blesbok as well. The other one that can get me is the Bedded Buck.


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Tough Target*



Daniel Boone said:


> African Impala I always seem to over judge.
> 
> Getting a little better.


I have a tough time with the Impala also. Even when I get a good nunber on my yardage I seem to flub the shot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Agree*



3dshooter25 said:


> I seem to have a little trouble judging the little feeding deer and the corsican ram if they are past 40 yds.


That small feeding deer has also got me way to many times as well.
DB


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I dont shoot ASA but any and every damn turkey target drives me nuts...And bedded doe targets are the devil too.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

anything past 25 yds.... why i shoot k45... might got back to open b or c if i can get some practice in on judging...:smile:


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*asa*

Well I guess I would have to say the:thumbs_do black standing bear is #1,,,, and a close 2nd is every other target I don't shoot a 12 on!!!!!


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

standing bear and the javelina. i always second guess myself on those two or just flat out misjudge them.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

any small or black target looks futher than it really is so i usually shoot high on them


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

Leopards make me break out in a sweat. They also make me dizzy from all those dots.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Cinnamon bear and Corsican ram. Always shoot them hot, but can't bring myself to shave yarage on them.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Rising boar and the sitting monkey. Hate them both!


----------



## justout (Aug 20, 2004)

hate the rising boar, also seem to screw up bedded buck


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

For me the bedded deer is agony once it gets out past 30 yrds. I used to go over by 3 yards every time now I'm under by three. After that it is anything with a big body, they always throw me for a loop.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

FRIGGIN TURKEYS!! I hate turkeys LOL! Everything else is pretty easy, most of the time but a turkey I never can get right, I am not too bad off but very seldom do I even get a 10 ring


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

corsican ram i always judge it short and shoot low


----------



## srud (May 12, 2010)

Nitroboy said:


> FRIGGIN TURKEYS!! I hate turkeys LOL! Everything else is pretty easy, most of the time but a turkey I never can get right, I am not too bad off but very seldom do I even get a 10 ring


Amen on the turkeys! The bedded buck has fooled me bad a couple of times.


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

CutTheLoop said:


> 1) Leopard
> 2) Blesbok


I agree I bomb on these wonder foam central:thumbs_do


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

*Rrr*

Rinehart Frog..


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

That stupid spotted leopard! It is just too busy, too many spots. The only good thing about it is you can always say "Well I hit the spot I was aiming at, it just happened not to be the right one".


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

They all kick my arse


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

The Leopard!!!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

the croc. it's smaller than the real live critters which are double the size.


----------

